# Dublin to Kenmare quickest route driving?



## Luckycharm

I am off to Kenmare in a couple of weeks, I was there last year and drove via Limerick. Now that the new road is open all the way to Cork I am wondering would it now be quicker to go via Cork? 
Anyone travelled it recently.


----------



## Marietta

Why don't you try the Healy Rae pass


----------



## Chocks away

We still go the _aul_ road  but will try the Cork road next time. Thanks for bringing it up.


----------



## ajapale

Marietta said:


> Why don't you try the Healy Rae pass



Maretta's suggestion is the best!
Use [broken link removed] Google Maps Beta and put in Dublin to Kenmare via Glenflesk and via Kilgarvan. That results in the best result in my opinion. There are some road works on the Loo Bridge Kilgarvan road at present but the road is ok in general. (Exit M8 Mitchelstown, then to Mallow, Barraduff, Glenflesk, Loo Bridge, Kilgarvan, Kenmare)

If you just put in Dublin to Kenmare you get routed over Molls gap which is a disaster at this time of the year and you run the risk of getting snarled in Killarney.

If you take the motorway route to Cork City you run the risk of getting snarled in Cork and the road in the Macroom area near the county bounds is a disaster.


----------



## notagardener

Luckycharm said:


> I am off to Kenmare in a couple of weeks, I was there last year and drove via Limerick. Now that the new road is open all the way to Cork I am wondering would it now be quicker to go via Cork?
> Anyone travelled it recently.


 
Working in our Cork offices yesterday, my colleagues from Cork said it was fully opened and the travel time to the Red Cow is about 2.5hrs. Add another 1.5 hours to get to from Cork to Kenmare. A lot better than travelling via Limerick i'd reckon. Enjoy your trip


----------



## Peter Sweeny

I take this route twice a week.

Without a shadow of doubt when heading from Dublin to Kenmare get off at first Mitchelstown Exit, head for Mallow, then Kilarney, Turn off at Baraduff to Glenfisk, then head out the Macroon Rd, then take right to Kilgarvan then on to Kenmare.

During daytime traffic it about 1 hour quicker then the Limerick Route and 45 minutes quicker then Cork Ring Rd route.

Late evening traffic its still quicker then Cork (ringroad) route by about 15 minutes.


----------



## Luckycharm

Peter Sweeny said:


> I take this route twice a week.
> 
> Without a shadow of doubt when heading from Dublin to Kenmare get off at first Mitchelstown Exit, head for Mallow, then Kilarney, Turn off at Baraduff to Glenfisk, then head out the Macroon Rd, then take right to Kilgarvan then on to Kenmare.
> 
> During daytime traffic it about 1 hour quicker then the Limerick Route and 45 minutes quicker then Cork Ring Rd route.
> 
> Late evening traffic its still quicker then Cork (ringroad) route by about 15 minutes.


 
This one sounds interesting - what are the roads like once you head off the motorway- what is potential for getting lost if do not know the area?


----------



## ajapale

ajapale said:


> Use [broken link removed] Google Maps Beta and put in Dublin to Kenmare via Glenflesk and via Kilgarvan. That results in the best result in my opinion. There are some road works on the Loo Bridge Kilgarvan road at present but the road is ok in general. (Exit M8 Mitchelstown, then to Mallow, Barraduff, Glenflesk, Loo Bridge, Kilgarvan, Kenmare)



Hi Lucky,

If you use [broken link removed] you can print out the map and this should reduce the possibilities of getting lost.

aj


----------

